# Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

Meldung

*Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation *

Jedenfalls behauptet das Schauspieler und vielfacher Preisträger von Golden Globe und Oscar, Dustin Hoffman, nach diesem Artikel der Welt:
http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=deba...-militanter-Tierschutz-menschenfeindlich-wird

Für ihn wäre PETA eine radikale, faschistische Organisation..

Auch die deutsche Schauspielerin Sonja Zietlow findet  laut dem Artikel PETA  zu fanatisch, zu aggressiv, zu intolerant.

Sie empfiehlt Schauspielerkollegen, die ja gerne von PETA rekrutiert werden, "das Kleingedruckte zu lesen"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Da sind jedenfalls diese Schauspieler schon mal weiter als der DAFV oder seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die weiterhin zu PETA lieber schweigen will:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657


----------



## malpi (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Moin moin,

stecke zwar in der Thematik nicht wirklich drin, da ich erst letztes Jahr mit dem Angeln angefangen habe und ich bin mir auch nicht wirklich sicher ob es nun sinnvoll ist meinen Senf dazu zu geben.

Allerdings überfliege ich hier seit einigen Tagen die Artikel bzgl. des DAFV und ich muss zugeben diese permanente hetze nervt schon ein wenig...

Wenn Dinge bei der Fusion schief gelaufen sind, ist es ganz klar gut, das diese Fehler angesprochen werden. Nichts desto trotz finde ich das man dabei eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion führen sollte... Und gerade beim sachlichen scheitern die Kommentare des öfteren...

Auch die permanente hetze gegenüber PETA hängt mir mehr als nur zu den Ohren raus... Sicherlich gibt es differenzen, nichts desto trotz muss man nicht immer wieder los maulen das es sich dabei um faschistische intolerante psychopathen handelt.... Sachlich geht jedenfalls anders....

Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft...

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Ich stelle mal kurz eine Frage :ich finde bei Paypal keine richtige Beschwerdestelle-denn die schicken in ihrer Zahlungsbestätigung tatsächlich die Möglichkeit bei PETA zu Spenden-und genau wegen der oben genanten Gründen muss man solche [edit by Adim: so bitte nicht, danke] nicht unterstützen


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Meine Meinung zu dem verein kennt Ihr ja
Zitat Realist
"Tierschwachsinn sind mit die schönsten Themen, an welchen sich der   mittlerweile flächendeckende Verblödungsstand der Gesellschaft   erstklassig ablesen lässt. Solche Themen offenbaren mit höchster   Treffsicherheit stets völligen Realitätsverlust, fehlende   Alltagsprobleme, Überfressenheit, geheucheltes Gutmenschentum in   Verkennung der Wirklichkeit. Yeah, yeah, Tierrechte! Her damit,   Wahlrecht für Paviane, Helmpflicht für Kanarienvögel. ABER, liebe  Spinner,  zu Tierrechten gehören natürlich auch  Untersuchungshaftanstalten für  Raubtiere, die arme, kuschelige  Beutetiere gefressen - auf  Schwachmatendeutsch "ermordet" - haben,  vergessen Sie das nicht. Hinter  Gitter mit den Großkatzen, weg mit dem  Hai, Freischwimmerentzug für  den Hecht!  Ich fordere die Abschaffung der  Nahrungskette, es darf nur noch eine  gleichberechtigte Nahrungslinie  geben! Endlich ein neues Thema für  Claudia Roth und ihre geistigen  Verbündeten. Bin auf die genialen  Kommentare gespannt, keine Satire  könnte besser sein. Mal schauen, ob  vielleicht doch einer die  Überspitzung bemerkt."

Für mich der treffenste und schönste Komentar


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Nahrungslinie statt Nahrungskette ist absolut herrlich. Dachte ich bin im AB und nicht beim Postillion gelandet^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



> man labert weiter obwohl man eigentlich nichts zu sagen hat.



|kopfkrat
Dann lass es doch bleiben.:m
Zum Thema jedenfalls war da nichts Verwertbares in deinem Beitrag.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu dem verein kennt Ihr ja
> Zitat Realist
> "Tierschwachsinn sind mit die schönsten Themen, an welchen sich der   mittlerweile flächendeckende Verblödungsstand der Gesellschaft   erstklassig ablesen lässt. Solche Themen offenbaren mit höchster   Treffsicherheit stets völligen Realitätsverlust, fehlende   Alltagsprobleme, Überfressenheit, geheucheltes Gutmenschentum in   Verkennung der Wirklichkeit. Yeah, yeah, Tierrechte! Her damit,   Wahlrecht für Paviane, Helmpflicht für Kanarienvögel. ABER, liebe  Spinner,  zu Tierrechten gehören natürlich auch  Untersuchungshaftanstalten für  Raubtiere, die arme, kuschelige  Beutetiere gefressen - auf  Schwachmatendeutsch "ermordet" - haben,  vergessen Sie das nicht. Hinter  Gitter mit den Großkatzen, weg mit dem  Hai, Freischwimmerentzug für  den Hecht!  Ich fordere die Abschaffung der  Nahrungskette, es darf nur noch eine  gleichberechtigte Nahrungslinie  geben! Endlich ein neues Thema für  Claudia Roth und ihre geistigen  Verbündeten. Bin auf die genialen  Kommentare gespannt, keine Satire  könnte besser sein. Mal schauen, ob  vielleicht doch einer die  Überspitzung bemerkt."




*Absolut getroffen!*#6


----------



## Riesenangler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

@ Malpi. Welche Fusion meinst du?????
 Doch nicht etwa diese FEINDLICHE ÜBERNAHME???:r#q|motz:|splat:


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



> Jaja, schon schlimm wenn nicht jeder in euer Stammtischgehabe einstimmt. Das Thema war übrigens euer gehabe, eingeleitet durch den kindischen Angriff des Admins...



Wieso fühlst du dich angegriffen? Ich kann nichts über dich lesen in seinem Beitrag und wieso bist du hier wenn alles so schlecht ist?
Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Zum Thema.
_Zitat aus Link oben:
"Die Menschheit",  erklärte Ingrid Newkirk, "ist wie ein Krebsgeschwür gewachsen. Wir sind  der größte Pesthauch auf diesem Planeten."

_Sie sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und Suizid in Betracht ziehen um der Heilung Vorschub zu leisten. Das wäre nach ihrer Denke nur konsequent!
Allerdings könnte sie sich ja dann nicht mehr an den Spendenmillionen erfreuen........_

_


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> _
> 
> _Sie sollte mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und Suizid in Betracht ziehen um der Heilung Vorschub zu leisten. Das wäre nach ihrer Denke nur konsequent!
> Allerdings könnte sie sich ja dann nicht mehr an den Spendenmillionen erfreuen........_
> ...



Man könnte allerdings auch einen Pfahl in eine Wiese stecken und sie daran festbinden. 
So könnte sie sich dann zusammen mit dem Rindvieh vom Gras ernähren


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Man könnte allerdings auch einen Pfahl in eine Wiese stecken und sie daran festbinden.
> So könnte sie sich dann zusammen mit dem Rindvieh vom Gras ernähren




Schade ums Gras!
Damit könnte man ja auch ne Kuh ernähren. Die ist zweifellos weniger agressiv Menschen gegenüber und könnte letzlich noch selbst als Nahrung dienen.#6



> Warum muss man selbst angegriffen werden um einen angriff zu bemängeln?



Ja sicher.
Woher will man sonst wissen ob sonst jemand sich angegriffen fühlt?
Oder ist das so ne Moralapostelnummer nach dem Motto "Ich-weiß-was-für-euch-alle-das-Beste-ist-und keine Widerrede!" ?




> Ums  mal so auszudrücken das sogar du es verstehst: Mit solchen Unsachlichen  und einfach nur Dummen Zwischenrufen macht ihr



Um es mal so auszudrücken dass sogar du es hoffentlich verstehst......
Mit deinen unsachlichen und nichtmal themenbezogenen dummen Zwischenrufen stellst du dich selbst abseits.#6:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Nur kurze OT-Antwort, um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen:


> : Mit solchen Unsachlichen und einfach nur Dummen Zwischenrufen.



Was ist unsachlich an der Aussage "kompetente Nichtanglerin"?
Ist sie nach deiner Meinung inkompetent?
Oder ist sie nach Deiner Meinung Anglerin?

Und genauso sachlich zeige ich ihre Antwort, in der sie klar erklärt, dass man bezüglich PETA nix unternehmen, sondern das totschweigen  soll.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Nichts anderes hab ich behauptet...


Wer Fakten leugnet ist unsachlich.
Nicht der, der klare Fakten aufzeigt.

Und damit Offtopic Ende..


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Der Ton von Thomas könnte etwas neutraler/ruhiger sein. Allerdings tun die Verbände aber auch ihr bestes, um den Puls bei normal denkenden Leuten in die Höhe schiessen zu lassen.

Das AB nun aber für die Verbandsmisere verantwortlich zu machen ist schon lächerlich. Selber disqualifiziert, würd ich da mal sagen.


----------



## Andal (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Es erinnert irgendwie an den großen Weltenbrand vor hundert Jahren. Man hat die Stellungen bezogen, beschimpft sich gegenseitig wüst als "Mörder" und "Faschist", spart nicht mit Polemik und feuert auch sonst aus allen Rohren die man hat, wartet aufs ausbluten der Feindlichen Heere...!

Und damit erschöpfen sich auch kopfschüttelnd meine Äußerungen zur Thematik. Im Westen nichts neues. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Was ist an Schluss mit Offtopic nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## ruhrangler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

also mörder sind die peta leute definitiv,
ihre tierheime sind wahre schlachthäuser,
dort und in den mobilen stationen wurden seid 2001 fast 90000 tiere aller art getötet,
ich denke mal das der begriff mörder hier absulut zutrifft.
das mit den faschisten versteh ich auch nicht so ganz aber das wird mir wohl noch jemand erklären.

und auch meine frau ist ne kompetente nichtanglerin...........


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> das mit den faschisten versteh ich auch nicht so ganz aber das wird mir wohl noch jemand erklären.



Faschistisch im Sinne von  menschenverachtend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Ihr solltet einfach auch mal den verlinkten Artikel in der Welt lesen, da ist das gut beschrieben, wieso Dustin Hoffman für sich zu diesem Schluss kommt..
http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=deba...-militanter-Tierschutz-menschenfeindlich-wird


----------



## ruhrangler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Faschistisch im Sinne von  menschenverachtend.




so denn sind sie also mörder UND faschos

davon mal abgesehen find ich total ok das herr finkenbeiner so bissig ist,
er hat wenigstens eier in der hose, opfert viel private zeit um ständig nachzufragen und stellungnahmen fordert.

ich finds gut thomas, weiter so..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Bitte nicht wieder offtopic - ist beim Lob genauso verkehrt.
Darum geht's hier nämlich nicht, sondern um den Artikel der Welt zu PETA und das Statement des DAFV, in Sachen PETA lieber alles totzuschweigen.

trotzdem danke ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> so denn sind sie also mörder UND faschos



Diesen menschenverachtenden Ausspruch meinte der Hoffman:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum Thema.
> _Zitat aus Link oben:
> "Die Menschheit",  erklärte Ingrid Newkirk, "ist wie ein Krebsgeschwür gewachsen. Wir sind  der größte Pesthauch auf diesem Planeten."__
> 
> _


----------



## sonstwer (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Hi Leute!

Mit diesem Ausspruch hat die Newkirk ja noch nicht mal so unrecht.
Zumindest allgemein gesehen.
Was wir als Menschen diesem Planeten in unserer Geschichte angetan haben (und auch noch antun), ist sicherlich nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei".

Wenn aber die Menschheit an sich ein Krebsgeschwür ist, dann hat dieser Krebs selbst unzählige weitere Geschwüre.
Und eines davon ist sicherlich PETA.

Und was den "Faschismus" betrifft, nach dessen Definition hier gefragt wurde, hier eine ziemlich treffende, leicht verständliche Definition:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/definition-des-begriffs-faschismus

Ich persönlich finde es erstaunlich, wie viele der einzelnen Merkmale man bei PETA in Organisation und Gedankengut wiederfindet.
Bis hin zur erhöhten Gewaltbereitschaft und der Zusammenarbeit mit als terroristisch eingestuften Militanten Kleingruppen verschiedener couleur.

Macht euch mal darüber Gedanken, was passieren könnte, wenn solche Gruppierungen die öffentliche Meinung vorgeben.
Und genau das versucht PETA mit *allen* Mitteln: Die Öffentlichkeit auf ihre Seite zu bringen.
Einen großen Schritt haben sie damit getan, daß sie so viele Promis auf ihre Seite gebracht haben.
Promis sind doch heutzutage für viele Menschen das Maß aller Dinge!

LG,
frank


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Die Aussage von Dustin Hoffmann ist auch nur aufgewärmt, diese habe ich vor ca. einem Jahr schon mal irgendwo gelesen, nur Hundemamma Zietlow scheint sich dran gehängt zu haben!
Die hatte wohl auch Zeit genug sich mit Petra auseinanderzusetzen, schließlich hat sie ein paar Jahre mit dem hauptamtlichen Petra-Hofnarren (Dirk Bach) zusammenarbeiten müssen.
Die Frau hat ihren aufgestauten Brutpflegetrieb kanalisiert, indem sie Deutschland mit Mittelmeerhunden, samt deren eingeschleppten Krankheiten, beglückt!

Jürgen


----------



## GeorgeB (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



> Die Frau hat ihren aufgestauten Brutpflegetrieb kanalisiert, indem sie  Deutschland mit Mittelmeerhunden, samt deren eingeschleppten  Krankheiten, beglückt!



Göttlich beschrieben. #6

Wenn ich aber mein Facebook-Profil hochrechne, ist genau diese Hunde- und Pferdemama-Liga die Hauptverbreitungsgruppe des Petra-Mülls. Die hellsten Kerzen am Baum scheinen diese Damen leider nicht zu sein, würden sie sonst kapieren, dass sie selber die nächsten Ziele dieser immer reicher werdenden, US-amerikanischen Tiertaliban sind. 

Legt sich also Hundemama Zietlow mit diesem Pestgeschwür an, Menschen sind sie die Petras ja schließlich auch, wird vielleicht die ein oder andere von den Damen wach, und macht für den unseligen Verein nicht auch noch Werbung.

Totschweigen ist übrigens, historisch nachweisbar, das dümmste "Mittel" gegen aufkeimendes Sekten- und Faschistentum. Absolut untauglich. Wird es trotzdem angewandt, zeigt es nur eins: Da möchten sich Leute mit Posten schmücken, besitzen aber nicht das Rückgrat auch die damit verbundene Arbeit zu leisten.


----------



## Purist (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Soso, die Menschheit ist also ein Krebsgeschwür.. Vielleicht wäre ein Rat angebracht, den man auch Faschos geben kann: Folgt eurem Führer/euren Ansichten einmal selbst. Der Schicklgruber schoß sich bekanntermaßen eine Kugel in den Kopf. Wenn Menschen Krebsgeschwüre sind, sollten die bei sich selbst einmal anfangen, den Krebs zu bekämpfen..
Heuchelverein.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



> genau diese Hunde- und Pferdemama-Liga die Hauptverbreitungsgruppe des Petra-Mülls. Die hellsten Kerzen am Baum scheinen diese



Genau diese sind die Zielgruppe der Ökofaschos.
Dankbare Spendenopfer!
Mittleren Alters, zumeist reich geschieden oder verwittwet, vom Leben (und den Männern) entäuscht und dann wird das ganze Mamaherz den "armen" Tieren gewidmet.
Davon kenne ich ein paar Exemplare, unter anderem auch Tierarztgattinen, die ihre hochinfektiösen Menorca/Mallorca Hunde, zwischen die Hunde ihrer zahlenden Kundschaft ins Wartezimmer setzen!

Jürgen

P.S.. habe selbst einen "Tierhilfe" Hund in Dauerpflege, den natürlich Frauchen angeschafft hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.. habe selbst einen "Tierhilfe" Hund in Dauerpflege, den natürlich Frauchen angeschafft hat!


Da sollte man überlegen anfangen, wen man behalten will ...
:q:q:q

Mal unabhängig von den Personen finde ich in dem Artikel  - für dessen Kürze  - schon ganz gut rausgearbeitet, dass meine Meinung über PETA als spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer durchaus auch von seriöserer Presse nicht in Grund und Boden verdammt wird...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



> Da sollte man überlegen anfangen, wen man behalten will ...



Die ist schon lange Geschichte, der Hund ist mir deutlich lieber, als das Frauchen!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die ist schon lange Geschichte, der Hund ist mir deutlich lieber, als das Frauchen!
> 
> Jürgen


Ich denk, C&R ist verboten ?|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich denk, C&R ist verboten ?|bigeyes



Von Wiederaussetzung hat er doch nichts geschrieben. Nur das die Dame nicht mehr an seiner Seite weilt.


----------



## phirania (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Aber auch noch ein gutes hat der Artikel,endlich werden DIE mal als Tierrechtler und nicht als Tierschützer dargestellt...
Mal ein Lob an den Reporter..
Ansonsten,ist die Presse dahin verblendet.
Und wenn die Promis nun auch mal aufwachen,wäre das schon hilfreich.
http://m.welt.de/article.do?id=deba...-militanter-Tierschutz-menschenfeindlich-wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

So seh ich das auch...


----------



## Gardenfly (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

http://www.ruhrbarone.de/peta-verbot-der-holocaust-kampagne-in-deutschland-rechtens/49449

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article257401/Der-Holocaust-auf-deinem-Teller.html
das sagt alles


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Marc_79 schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald rein ruft ist ein gutes Stichwort, sowohl was Peta betrifft als auch das Anglerboard.
> 
> Peta geizt ja selbst nicht mit Diffamierungen, es gibt also keinen Grund nicht ständig auf die Leichen im Keller des Peta-HQ hinzuweisen.
> 
> Was das Anglerboard betrifft ist es eben so das wirklich keiner mehr, außer vielleicht ein paar Bild-Leser, das was hier zum Thema Politik geschrieben wird ernst nimmt. Einfach durch die permanente Unsachlichkeit hat sich dieses Forum um jede Glaubwürdigkeit und damit auch um jede Chance mitzuwirken gebracht. Das man gerne weiter "Diskutiert" ist halt ein typisches Stammtischphänomen, man labert weiter obwohl man eigentlich nichts zu sagen hat.


Sehe ich auch so! Hochinfektiöse Angler hier. :m


----------



## sonstwer (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Hi!

Politik hat *nichts* (aber auch gar nichts) mit Sachlichkeit zu tun.
Politik hat heutzutage nur noch damit zu tun, die Interessen der Gruppierungen zu vertreten, die am lautesten schreien (Minderheiten) oder am meisten zahlen (Wirtschaft).
Wieder andere winken mit Fähnchen, auf denen eine historische deutsche Schuld geschrieben steht.
Funktioniert genauso gut.
Hat genau so wenig mit Sachlichkeit zu tun!

*SO FUNKTIONIERT POLITIK!*
Nicht anders!

Wer Politik mit Sachlichkeit verwechselt, der kann mir nur Leid tun.

Nicht umsonst wird jedes Interesse dessen der Wirtschaft hintenan gestellt und nicht umsonst hat PETA noch immer die Gemeinnützigkeit inne, obwohl sie im Fokus des Verfassungsschutzes stehen.
Sowas geht sonst nur bei radikalen Parteien.
Die einen Zahlen gut (und sichern den Großteil des Staatshaushalts), die anderen schreien laut (da gibts mehr, als man aufzählen könnte).

Politik wird also von unserem BV definitiv nicht betrieben. Sie zahlen nicht genug und sie schreien nicht laut genug.

Wenn also keine Politik gemacht wird, die sonstigen Leistungen zusammengekürzt werden....

Vielleicht sollten wir alle unsere Ruten und Köder noch als Deko an die Wand hängen.
Als Erinnerung an alte Zeiten....

Entweder, wir bekommen den BV dazu, Position zu beziehen, auch gegen Peta, oder wir brauchen keinen BV mehr.

PETA macht Politik!
Politik, die dazu angetan ist, das Angeln zu verbieten.
Entweder, wir raufen uns zusammen und stehen gemeinsam auf, stehen zusammen, *MIT* dem BV, so er denn endlich zu Potte kommt, oder wir legen uns Karten fürs Ausland zu, damit wir überhaupt noch angeln können.

Ansonsten ist bald Schluß mit Lustig in D!

Der "Nanny-State" bedroht uns alle, nicht nur die Angler.

Ich persönlich möchte Huxleys "Brave New World" nicht erleben!
So etwas wird uns aber nur mit starken Interessenvertretungen erspart bleiben. Unsere Interessenvertretung *sollte* der DAFV sein.

Dazu muß er aber erst einmal Politik machen!
Gut, zahlen kann er derzeit nicht (genug).
Aber zum Schreien braucht man kein Geld.
Man muß die Schnauze nur aufmachen, statt den Schwanz immer nur einzuziehen!

Ich weiß jedenfalls, wo ich in Zukunft angeln werde, wenn meine persönlichen Bemühungen nicht auf fruchtbaren Boden fallen.
Ich hoffe für jeden Angler in D, daß er sich dazu auch schon seine Gedanken gemacht hat.

Und seid gewiss, PETA ist nur *ein* Nagel von vielen die den Sarg der deutschen Anglerschaft zunageln!

LG,
frank


----------



## macman (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Kurzer Kommentar und die Hoffnung, dass die Worte nich richtung "OT" geht.

Dann ist ja für ein PETA-Anhänger es ein Kompliment, wenn ich ihn mit "Schwein", "Kakerlake", "Zecke", usw.. anrede! 

Diese Leute sorry Schweine müssen ja einen starken, selbstmasochistischen Drang haben, der noch nur durch ihre Gier nach Geld und Aufmerksamkeit der übelsten Sorte getoppt wird.

Danke Dustin Hoffman, bin ganz deiner Meinung ! #6
Auch dir Danke, Thomas, dass du das Thema ins AB gesetzt hast !#r


----------



## slowhand (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Treffen sich zwei Planeten. Sagt der eine: "Boah, siehst Du scheixxe aus! Biste krank?" Sagt der andere: "Ja verdammt, ich hab' _Homo Sapiens_." Sagt der erste wieder: "Keine Sorge, das geht vorbei!"


----------



## sonstwer (22. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



slowhand schrieb:


> Treffen sich zwei Planeten. Sagt der eine: "Boah, siehst Du scheixxe aus! Biste krank?" Sagt der andere: "Ja verdammt, ich hab' _Homo Sapiens_." Sagt der erste wieder: "Keine Sorge, das geht vorbei!"




Ganz meine Meinung!
Wie ich schon kundgetan habe. :q
Trotzdem sollte man an den Schlimmsten Stellen zuerst die Brechstange ansetzen. 
Dann wirds vielleicht nochmal was. :vik:

LG,
frank


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Andal schrieb:


> Von Wiederaussetzung hat er doch nichts geschrieben. Nur das die Dame nicht mehr an seiner Seite weilt.


das heißt, er hat sie verwertet ???|bigeyes|uhoh:


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Politik hat *nichts* (aber auch gar nichts) mit Sachlichkeit zu tun.
> Politik hat heutzutage nur noch damit zu tun, die Interessen der Gruppierungen zu vertreten, die am lautesten schreien (Minderheiten) oder am meisten zahlen (Wirtschaft).
> ...



Leider hast Du vollkommen Recht, |evil:mir fehlt allerdings inzwischen die Zuversicht, dass sich da noch was ändert
deshalb angel ich schon ewig fast ausschließlich im Ausland#h


----------



## phirania (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Im Ausland sind diese Kreaturen auch tätig....
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...ZU47hyyKaaI8rqvG6R19Xew&bvm=bv.62922401,d.Yms


----------



## phirania (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Und ALF anhänger sind auch nicht anders,als die von Tapener...


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

natürlich sind die auch im Ausland aktiv, nur dort werden sie nicht gar so ernst genommen


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Hallo!

Ich würd die PETA antunlassen. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und einige von denen gehen bei den teils militanten Aktionen .......

In diesem Sinne
Walleyehunter69


----------



## dieteraalland (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @ Malpi. Welche Fusion meinst du?????
> Doch nicht etwa diese FEINDLICHE ÜBERNAHME???:r#q|motz:|splat:



das war keine feindliche übernahme #d
sondern der perfekte selbstmord des dav :c


----------



## Plietischig (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Hallo

Ich frage mich, ist die Angelgemeinschaft nicht auch ein wenig selten dämlich??
Diese weltfremden Peta-Jünger können doch jeden Müll schreiben, und sofort gehen alle im Anglerboard ab wie n Zäpfchen.

Finde diese Aktion die auch ständig von Moderatoren in die Welt gesetzt wird doch mehr als peinlich und kindisch.

Man sollte den bekloppten keine Angriffsfläche bieten, und solange ignorieren, soweit man nicht ernsthaft Gefahr läuft das es zu negativen Konsequenzen für uns Angler kommt.

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft, muss man vor DEN Angst haben? Wie groß ist denn der prozentuale Anteil der Menschen in unserem LAnd die die PETA herausragend und gut findet (ich glaube das wird zu oft überschätzt) und welche Konsequenzen gabs für uns Angler auf Grund der PETA?

Macht euch nicht lächerlich.
Genießt euren Sonntag!


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

...und wieder einer, der lieber über das AB rumnörgelt, statt konstruktiv zu diskutieren. Schön, dass solche Leute bisher immer dann verstummt sind, wenn wir den nächsten Murks der Verbände faktisch aufgedeckt haben und nervig, dass immer wieder neue(?) in die selbe Nörgelleier einstimmen. :m


----------



## thanatos (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Die Feststellung ,daß die Menschheit ein Pestgeschwür ist find ich ja toll,
sollen doch die Petajünger sich ´n Strick nehmen dann ist wenigstens ein
ganz aggressives weniger auf der Welt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

wo geschrieben wird,kann jeder lessen.

deswegen finger still halten, nix zu angler fängt monster,hegefischen,oder  *PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation.    ist ein gefundes fressen,wir angler geben ne vorlage für nen 11m .


ich poste weder bilder,noch berichte mehr,ich geh für mich ans wasser und nicht für das www.
*


----------



## Riesenangler (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Zur Petra äußere ich mich, wenn überhaupt, nur noch hier im Ab, weil man hier nicht sofort zerfleischt wird , wenn man was gegen diese Verbrecherorganisation sagt. Sage mal: Aber ich sehe das anders als dieser Verein der nicht genannt werde darf, und die zerpflücken dich bei Yahoo in Sekunden.


----------



## Frau Holle (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Auf den Punkt gebracht: Wer nimmt denn bitte die Peta noch ernst? 

Wenn wir Salafisten, Neorechte Bewegungen und Linke Organisationen aufgrund von rechtlichen Grauzonen dulden müssen, dann muss man eben auch solche Ökoterroristen erdulden und sich darüber freuen, dass wir in einem Staat Leben der versucht auch mit solchen Menschen umzugehen! FREIHEIT!!!! Sobald eben Gewalt ins Spiel kommt, wird Vater Staat das schon richten und einschreiten!

Und mehr sind die ja auch nicht: Eine Gruppe semi gewaltbereiter Menschen mit irgendwelchen Zielen, Idealen oder wirren Ideen. Die Ziele, Ideale und Ideen sind ja bei dem ganzen Radikalinskis  ersetzbar. Darum wechseln die ja auch gerne ihre Fahnen von Rechts nach Links und wieder zurück.

Die selben Rechte die solche Clowns für sich ausnutzen, überspannen und leicht überschreiten, halte ich aber für wichtig genug, um diese zu verteidigen. Lieber nen Haufen Spinnerverbände und Idiotenclubs, als allgemeines Verbot von allem und jeden! 

Und Juristisch/Politisch wird die Peta niemals auch nur eine Zehe in irgendeine Tür kriegen. Greenpeace ist seriöser und hat soviel ich weiß keine politische offizielle Funktion im Gegensatz zu anderen Naturschutzorganisationen. (UN-CMS,Naturparkverbände, NaBu, etc..)

So wenig ich die Gutmenschen leiden kann, sosehr sind sie mir auch egal. Einziges Ärgerniss war eine Begegnung in Brühl mit einigen Punker Kindern, die meinten Steine auf meine Angelstelle zu werfen und Böse Sachen zu rufen.... Aber ob die jetzt in der Peta waren, weiß ich nicht...

Selbst wenn die Peta mich anzeigen würde und sich die Haar sträubensten Geschichten von Tierquälerei einfielen ließen, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Vor Gericht nimmt die doch keiner Ernst!


----------



## Riesenangler (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Oh Doch. Das ist ja gerade das Schlimme, das diese Spinner eben ernst genommen werden. Das ist doch immer so, und Richter und Andere sind davon nun einmal nicht ausgenommen, das derjenige der das Maul am lautesten Aufreißt, das man dem eben am meisten Zuhört. Und wenn solche Terrorgruppen eben auch sogenannte Sachverständige in ihren Reihen haben sollten, dann wird auch vielleicht ein Richter, in Ermangelung eigener Sachkenntnis, deren Worten auch eher Gehör schenken und ihnen Glauben als einen kleinen Hosenschei.er von Angler, der sich nur mit sachlichen Argumenten zu verteidigen sucht.


----------



## Sneep (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Hallo,

was gibt es über diese Gruppe denn noch zu diskutieren?

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion zuviel der Ehre für diese Vereinigung. 

Die ganzen Beiträge zu dem Thema dienen doch allenfalls dazu einmal Dampf abzulassen und  zwar innerhalb der Anglerschaft. Aussenwirkung wieder einmal gleich Null.

In diesem Fall vielleicht ganz gut so. Peta lebt davon, dass sie Skandale schaffen und mit der dann folgenden Reaktion der Betroffenen im öffentlichen Interesse bleiben.

Peta muss sicherstellen, dass sie im Gespräch bleiben, nur dann kommen auch Spenden.
Das schlimmste was denen passieren kann, ist es, wenn es keinen gibt der sich aufregt und reagiert.

Dann ist ein Thema sehr schnell tot und für die Presse uninteressant.

Der Antrag zur Umbenennung der Stadt Fischen im Allgäu wäre ohne Reaktion darauf eine kleine Meldung im Lokalteil des Fischener Tageblattes geworden.
Erst die Reaktionen darauf hielten diesen Unfug so lange in den Medien. 

Im Normalfall kann man Probleme bei gutem Willen auch in Gesprächen lösen. Diese Möglichkeit scheidet in diesem Fall aber ganz sicher aus.

Aussitzen ist so gesehen nicht die schlechteste Lösung.

sneep


----------



## Plietischig (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Oh Doch. Das ist ja gerade das Schlimme, das diese Spinner eben ernst genommen werden. Das ist doch immer so, und Richter und Andere sind davon nun einmal nicht ausgenommen, das derjenige der das Maul am lautesten Aufreißt, das man dem eben am meisten Zuhört. Und wenn solche Terrorgruppen eben auch sogenannte Sachverständige in ihren Reihen haben sollten, dann wird auch vielleicht ein Richter, in Ermangelung eigener Sachkenntnis, deren Worten auch eher Gehör schenken und ihnen Glauben als einen kleinen Hosenschei.er von Angler, der sich nur mit sachlichen Argumenten zu verteidigen sucht.



Der Bauernfänger hat einen erwischt...
Zeige doch mal bitte dahingehend konkrete Beispiele auf.

@Honey: also ist es unkonstruktiv einen Denkanstoß zu geben, die Politik d. AB's zu überdenken, und weniger kindisch und populistisch zu gestalten?
Die Aufmerksamkeit sind die PETA Fuzzis nicht wert.


Mir hat von denen übrigens noch kein einziger was angetan!!! Euch??


----------



## Koalabaer (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sind jedenfalls diese Schauspieler schon mal weiter als der DAFV oder seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die weiterhin zu PETA lieber schweigen will:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657



oder aber:




Sneep schrieb:


> Aussitzen ist so gesehen nicht die schlechteste Lösung.



da kommt die Truppe sicherlich ins grübeln. |kopfkrat  :vik:


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Matthias_R (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Diese "wer nimmt diese Organisationen ernst, laß die mal machen..." - das ist doch, wenn ich die Sache richtig mitbekommen habe, die Linie des DAFV. 

Und weil man das wahrscheinlich zulange so gesehen hat, diskutieren wir ernsthaft, ob es ein Verbrechen ist, einen gefangenen Fisch wieder zu entlassen oder nicht. 
Weil das so ist, muß ein Angelverein oder -verband eine Naturschutzorganiastion sein. 
Es ist übrigens ein Graus, daß die Naturschutzorganisationen den Menschen aus der Natur aussperren wollen. Es geht doch aus anders.
Ich war vor der Geburt meines Kindes viel Klettern, meist im Elbsandstein. Dort wurden just Uhu und Wanderfalke wieder angesiedelt. Das fanden alle toll. Und man regelte es so, daß der Fels, wo so ein Viech brütete, nicht beklettert wurde während der Brut, und danach war´s wieder frei. 
Anderswo wurden großflächige Vollsperrungen ausgerufen.
Oder der Darßer Ort, wo ein kleiner Nothafen war, bis die Fahrrinne auf Betreiben des WWF nicht mehr ausgebaggert wurde (der WWF ist seit den 90ern der Betreiber des kleinen Hafens). Damit fällt die Stationierung eines Seenotkreuzers im Wortsinn flach. Von dort aus fuhr er auch Einsätze in die Kadetrinne, das Nadelöhr zwischen D und DK..
Aber: die Veröffentlichte Meinung findet sowas gut. 
Es sind ja die "Guten". die "Umweltschützer". 
Daß  die "Welt" so über PETA berichtet, ist kein Zufall. Die "Welt" ist fast die einzige seriöse Tageszeitung, die dem eher linksorientierten Mainstream widersteht.


----------



## Honeyball (23. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Plietischig schrieb:


> @Honey: also ist es unkonstruktiv einen Denkanstoß zu geben, die Politik d. AB's zu überdenken, und weniger kindisch und populistisch zu gestalten?
> Die Aufmerksamkeit sind die PETA Fuzzis nicht wert.



Nein, gegen Konstruktivität oder sachliche hat keiner was, dafür gibt es den entsprechenden Bereich oder die Möglichkeit, sich per PN mit uns auszutauschen.
Es nervt nur, wenn quasi jedes Thema, in dem wir Kritik an den Verbänden zu üben wagen, von einem der hörigen Jünger durch persönliche Angriffe zu zerreißen versucht wird.
Solange in den Verbänden Dinge falsch laufen oder -um zum Thema zurück zu kommen- Gefahren wie die ständigen Angriffe auf Angler durch irgendwelche Tierfaschos von denen unterschätzt und ignoriert werden, die von Anglern u.a. dafür bezahlt werden, um sie genau gegen solche öffentlichen Angriffe zu unterstützen, werden wir dies anprangern und kritisieren und auch ständig wiederholen.
Wem das nicht passt und wer sich dadurch gestört fühlt, hat natürlich -wie ja hier im Thread auch schon mehrfach geschehen- die Möglichkeit, seine anders lautende Meinung zu argumentieren. Persönliche Angriffe gegen uns oder gegen andere Boardies sind aber weder konstruktiv noch sachlich, sondern in den meisten Fällen offtopic und werden dementsprechend stringent behandelt.

Ich akzeptiere durchaus die Einstellung, dass diese ominöse Organisation keinerlei Beachtung verdient, habe aber leider von den Angriffen gegen Angler und Angelvereine in jüngster Zeit genug lesen müssen, dass ich diese Auffassung persönlich nicht teilen kann. Und schon gar nicht teile ich es, wenn dann statt Argumente zu bringen mit solchen Angriffen gegen die Berichterstattung versucht wird, vom Thema abzulenken.


----------



## Sharpo (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Es kam die Frage auf wer die PETA eigentlich ernst nimmt.

Kann ich Dir sagen.

a) Teenager
b) unbedarfte Bürger die mal Eben etwas übers Angeln aufschnappen.

Geschichten aus dem Leben kann ich den Fragesteller per PN schicken.  

Die PETA wird zwar Dato wenig Einfluss haben, prägt aber die zukünftige Generation.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Sharpo. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Ich kann mich manchmal nur nicht so ausdrücken um es so rüber zu bringen, wie ich es meine. Volltreffer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es kam die Frage auf wer die PETA eigentlich ernst nimmt.
> 
> Kann ich Dir sagen.
> 
> ...



Falsch!! Sie prägt bereits die jetzige Generation. 
Die ganzen Hündchenmammas in den Städten mit ihrer Bambimentalität sind ein gefundenes Fressen für die. 
Und ab hier geht es nahtlos über zur Genderdebatte.
Diese Hundemammas sind es nähmlich, denen alles geglaubt wird, weil sie Frau sind.

boarrrr, ich hör besser auf, sonst werd ich noch krank


----------



## Sharpo (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Falsch!! Sie prägt bereits die jetzige Generation.
> Die ganzen Hündchenmammas in den Städten mit ihrer Bambimentalität sind ein gefundenes Fressen für die.
> Und ab hier geht es nahtlos über zur Genderdebatte.
> Diese Hundemammas sind es nähmlich, denen alles geglaubt wird, weil sie Frau sind.
> ...




Da hast Du natürlich recht. Die Generation Strom aus der Steckdose, Hähnchen aus dem Kühlfach lebt ja schon.


----------



## KarstenM (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

So, ich lass mich dann auch mal zerfleischen...

Ich finde die Aktionen von PETA auch völlig daneben und das sie damit die öffentliche Meinung beeinflussen besorgt mich schon.
Aber ich bin nicht der Meinung das man sich auf deren Level herablassen sollte.
Wer sich über die PETA ärgern möchte, sollte das, meiner Meinung nach, sachlich tun und nicht beleidigend werden. Dasselbe gilt auch für unsere Frau H.-K. die sich da einen Posten gesichert hat, für den ich sie auch nicht geegnet halte, was mich aber nicht dazu verleitet beleidigend zu werden.
Das schlimmste an der Sache ist aber, dass unser zensierender Admin hier als "Vorbild" ganze Arbeit leistet und ein Teil der Forengemeinde gleich mit auf den Zug springt und jeden Kommentar der um Sachlichkeit bittet zerreißt.
ICH versuche jeden so zu behandeln wie ich auch behandelt werden möchte.


----------



## GeorgeB (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Frollein Petra scheint bei unseren Behörden einen eher bescheidenen Ruf zu genießen. Dort sitzen im Idealfall Leute, die sich etwas intensiver mit derartigen Patienten beschäftigen. Und die riechen meist sehr schnell, wo etwas zum Himmel stinkt.

Bei jungen Menschen oder dem Typus Hundemami kommt Petra allerdings nach wie vor gut an. Die wissen i.d.R. gar nicht, wen sie da gut finden. Und genau dort beginnt die Aufgabe der Verbände. So wie Petra jede Kleinigkeit an die große Glocke hängt, so muss man über diesen unseligen Laden aufklären, wo immer man kann. Ran an die Medien. Immer und immer wieder. Aber seriös und geschickt. Totschweigen ist keine Lösung bei dieser Spezies Taliban.


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



KarstenM schrieb:


> So, ich lass mich dann auch mal zerfleischen...
> 
> Ich finde die Aktionen von PETA auch völlig daneben und das sie damit die öffentliche Meinung beeinflussen besorgt mich schon.
> Aber ich bin nicht der Meinung das man sich auf deren Level herablassen sollte.
> ...


 
Volle Zustimmung! Sachliche Argumentation ist die professionellste Möglichkeit, reißerischer Berichterstattung mit wenig Inhalt, entgegenzutreten. Denn da wo es wichtig ist, zählen Argumente. Siehe den Thread bzgl. des Umweltministers in Niedersachsen. Aus solche Beiträge kommt es im Zweifel an und nicht auf inhaltlose Polemik.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Nun werde ich mit meinen eigenen Vorsätzen brechen und die Peta auch mal loben. Danke Peta, dafür das ihr uns mit eurer Idiotie immer mit frischen Gesprächsstoff versorgt. 
 P.S. Das war aber auch nur das eine mal das ihr Petaspinner ein Lob von mir bekommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



joedreck schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung! Sachliche Argumentation ist die professionellste Möglichkeit, reißerischer Berichterstattung mit wenig Inhalt, entgegenzutreten. Denn da wo es wichtig ist, zählen Argumente. Siehe den Thread bzgl. des Umweltministers in Niedersachsen. Aus solche Beiträge kommt es im Zweifel an und nicht auf inhaltlose Polemik.



Ja, da komm ich doch ins Grübeln....

Rein theoretisch würde ich Dir fast zustimmen. Doch frage ich mich, wo der von Dir zitierte Zweifel steckt, auf den es ankommen soll ?

Kein Zweifel besteht, dass Peta mit reißerischer Berichterstattung und wenig Inhalt, sowie mit inhaltloser Polemik mehrere Millionen Mitglieder, wie auch Spenden im hohen zweistelligen Millionenbereich für sich vereinnahmen kann.

Offenbar gehörst Du mit Deiner Einstellung zu den positiven Ausnahmefällen in einer möglicherweise degenerierenden Gesellschaft, die eine steigende Immunität gegen sachliche Argumente und Inhalte entwickelt.
Wäre das nicht so, müssten ja die vernünftigen die Oberhand besitzen.|rolleyes

Ich bin jetzt so vermessen und stelle mich an Deine Seite. Jetzt möchte ich nur noch wissen, wie wir beide gegen den Rest der Welt bestehen können.|kopfkrat


----------



## joedreck (28. März 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, da komm ich doch ins Grübeln....
> 
> Rein theoretisch würde ich Dir fast zustimmen. Doch frage ich mich, wo der von Dir zitierte Zweifel steckt, auf den es ankommen soll ?
> 
> ...




Zwei gegen den Rest der Welt :vik:

Da ich in Niedersachsen lebe und angle, geht es mir hier ja zum Glück nicht SO schlecht. Jüngste Artikel bzgl. einer Anfrage der FDP mit Antwort von dem amtierenden Umweltminister zeigen auf, dass sachliche Argumente berücksichtigt werden und ziehen. 
(Ich weiß es ist naiv, weil die Hauptgründe wohl in der Wirtschaft und im Arbeitsmarkt liegen).
Nichts desto trotz werden auch UNSERE Hauptargumente aufgeführt. Und wenn WIR uns und auch die Verbände auf diese Argumente durchgängig stützen und diese öffentlich vertreten würden, wäre schon viel getan. 

Denn die Anglerschaft HAT gute und starke Argumente. Darauf wird sich aber nicht konzentriert. Vielmehr beschäftigen wir uns mit div. Organisationen und zerfleischen uns schon intern. Eine "Partei" welche so zersplittert ist, ist schwach. Und genau das wird dann von den Organisationen ausgenutzt.


----------



## labralehn (5. April 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

Tape hat nun auch eine neue Petition am Laufen. 

*Wildtiere leiden im Zirkus*
Wie nicht anders zu erwarten - radikal und faschistisch.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2014)

*AW: Meldung: PETA radikale und faschistische Organisation*

wer "waidmännisches"verhalten gegen fische einfordert, dem sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass "wildtiere im zirkus leiden". ich kann den petra-schmarrn leider nicht sehen, "lädt & lädt", ist eber auch egal. müssen wir wissen, auf welcher schiene die gerade agitieren? NÖ!

aber als " radikal & faschistisch", wie der trööttitel sagt, das ist denn doch zuviel der "ehre". die sind nur verbohrt, neudeutsch "fundamentalistisch".

und bloß weil einer wie dustin hoffmann das wörtchen faschistisch benutzt und andere darsteller sich in distanz profilieren:

petra ist weder radikal noch faschistisch. dieser sprachverwässerung sollten wir nicht folgen. 
petra appelliert ans herz über dem portemonnaie.

ach, gäbs doch nur einen anglerverband, der deren marketing-kompetenz für uns angler...


spur halten, jungs


----------

